# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Самоучители по 1С Розница 8.2

## PavelPis

Розница.jpg 1C:Розница 8.2. Оперативный и управленческий учет на компьютере
Николай Селищев

издательство: Рид Групп
ISBN: 978-5-4252-0244-4
размеры: 70x90/16
страниц: 368
серия: Пошаговый самоучитель по 1С
год: 2011

Пошаговый самоучитель на простых примерах поможет изучить приемы и методы работы с программой "1С:Розница 8.2", являющиеся средством автоматизации предприятий розничной торговли, функционирующие самостоятельно или объединенные в сеть. Изучив книгу, вы освоите все функции учета прихода, реализации и комплектации товаров, складских операций, перемещения денежных средств между магазинами и кассами, оплаты картами, использования скидок, поддержки торгового оборудования, а также правила ввода первичных документов, порядок получения сводной информации и аналитических отчетов. Возможности программы "1С:Розница 8.2" делают ее незаменимым помощником кассира, кладовщика, оператора магазина и склада, бухгалтера и, конечно, директора магазина или торговой сети. Ее знание также будет полезно студентам экономических вузов и факультетов и слушателям специальных курсов, стремящимся по окончании обучения стать продвинутыми специалистами.

http://depositfiles.com/files/i8cpd7zct
http://letitbit.net/download/87249.8...ca_82.pdf.html

----------

Adoms (24.10.2011), Ainagraum (17.04.2013), aljas2005 (15.04.2012), aljas2006 (02.11.2011), asm_82 (01.07.2012), biker1052 (03.12.2011), BlackCaty (01.11.2011), CHEBURASHKA87 (13.04.2016), Darkowlkms (04.12.2012), doomm000 (16.08.2011), Elenapravo (25.08.2012), eliz2008 (07.12.2011), esmirallda (16.10.2013), ewg.makaroff (06.01.2016), fil_and (18.08.2011), Fru (22.01.2012), Gamk (15.08.2011), genius1010 (30.03.2015), Gologramma (22.08.2011), kmaural (07.09.2011), kotsilo (24.01.2014), kraftnews (31.08.2011), Ksenia_B (21.10.2012), kuvikovvi (19.11.2011), l@mer (10.06.2012), maxim_popov (03.04.2012), maxpainjan (02.09.2011), miron964 (09.06.2012), Mr.Bro (16.03.2016), muchgenerous (12.10.2011), nat_lip (07.09.2011), newmetoda (23.02.2013), nvy_zp (02.06.2012), OlegInsa73 (24.09.2011), pichunter (07.03.2013), Porogiv (22.08.2012), Primus_vlg (09.01.2013), pussy (14.05.2012), qwerewq (18.10.2011), RogerRU (11.11.2011), scorlex (21.09.2011), Slavin.08 (17.05.2012), SmlEvg (07.10.2011), Solovey Razboy (10.10.2011), TBoych (08.10.2011), Trjam (23.08.2012), ulucky (21.09.2011), Vadim2004 (24.08.2015), valafan (08.03.2012), vitalii.pietr (19.02.2013), vonokalo (21.09.2011), wint_ (03.09.2011), Артем53 (14.11.2011), домовой (25.06.2012), Иван77 (05.02.2012), кирилл87 (01.08.2012), Максим Плешков (19.07.2016), морсик (29.05.2013), Никель (30.11.2012), Плюс-Минус (15.08.2011), ролот (13.10.2012), СергейЯ (14.05.2013), Стрекоза (12.02.2014)

----------


## Иван77

Спасибо

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------

